
The Lucrative Business of Fake Social Media Accounts - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/28/the-lucrative-business-of-fake-social-media-accounts.html
======
orionblastar
I used to work for a law firm that did this. They first did it in the late
1990s on Yahoo Clubs and some Internet forums. It was a do it or get fired
sort of thing, they used a clause in my contract to make me "do other things
not described in the contract, as dictated by management"

